# 4 Year Old Quater Horse Gelding



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Pj

Pjs Classic Style Quarter Horse
Palomino
Hypp n/n
4 Years Old
16.1 Hands

Pj is super quite, kind of lazy, and very not-spookable.

Looking to show Western Pleasure but would like an all around horse; Western Riding, Halter, Showmanship, Hunter Under Saddle, Trail, ect. Not sure if he would be AQHA level but I'm hoping he is at least nice enough to show at a local level.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

He looks like a western riding horse to me! I see a lot of halter blood in him (and obviously he does with his bloodlines) and i see no reason why he couldnt! Id definitally go for it if he were mine!!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Just for fun the above photos were taken yesturday in the morning. What a nice day! 


...Here is a photo from this afternoon... :lol:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I feel your pain! Im from Texas. Last year it was 70 one day and it snowed the next. Then the next day it was 70 again


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly? I really don't like him. His back is really long and he has a very weak looking loin and hindquarter, his entire skeletal structure is very narrow, very upright pasterns on the front, upright shoulder, and his neck is really skinny and his throatlatch is coarse (makes me wonder about cribbing :?). Those pictures of him at the jog make him look like he's moving like a halter horse...peg-legged and short strided.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

smrobs said:


> and his neck is really skinny and his throatlatch is coarse (makes me wonder about cribbing :?


 
He does not crib and this I am 100% sure. The fact that you can tell a cribber just by conformation amazes me. Thanks for your input and concern but he does not crib.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Love his color


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

ichliebepferde said:


> Love his color


Yeah, I was told by someone he was too light/white for AQHA shows... 
I don't much care about his color, his personality is just exceptional


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I like him. Kind Eye, clean neck, slightly long back (not terrible tho) nice hip and shoulder, legs look clean and color is not the sought after color in QH world but if he has a great work ethic, he can more than make up for that. 
There are judges that hate palomino and you will run into that. If you like him, have a PPE and buy him.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

It is hard to judge confo properly when the horse isn't standing on level ground,is resting his leg & is not standing square. Previous harsh critique I don't agree with.
i'd like to see better pics,but first impressions I don't mind him & see potential to make a nice show prospect.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> It is hard to judge confo properly when the horse isn't standing on level ground,is resting his leg & is not standing square. Previous harsh critique I don't agree with.
> i'd like to see better pics,but first impressions I don't mind him & see potential to make a nice show prospect.


I will try to get pictures of him on the drive way on the next sunny day...


----------



## sopheria (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't like his head, but the qh's we breed have tiny little perfect triangle heads so my opinion is bi-est. Since we just came back from congress and i got to many complements on my little jenny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The main things I see are upright pasterns, and maybe a slightly long back.

Other than that I really like him. He looks very level-headed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I wanted to get better pictures today but I did not have any help... so this was the best I could do with no help... 

And of course later on my mother came out and snapped pictures of me playing around bareback but she was too busy to help me out and get better conformation shots. Mothers. :roll: I think she was just checking to make sure I was still alive since I was outside all morning haha. Not sure if they help but I included the more 'square' one.


















You can see how wild he is...


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

sopheria said:


> I don't like his head, but the qh's we breed have tiny little perfect triangle heads so my opinion is bi-est. Since we just came back from congress and i got to many complements on my little jenny.


 
What are you showing in?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i kind of agree with smorbs, i trust her judgement she has been around plenty of horses in her life time and i truely think he has a weak hiney, whether that can be fixed with muscle? i don't know.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> i kind of agree with smorbs, i trust her judgement she has been around plenty of horses in her life time


 
Oh well I got myself a well tempered lawn mower then I guess. :lol:

Funny, my least favorite thing about Pj is his little crappy feet (which are typical for his breeding and require more vigorous upkeep plus a hoof supplement) and no one mentioned them...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he can still be good! conformation doesn't always choose what a horse excels at. if he has the heart for it then thats always a good thing! i really dont think his feet are that small. mainly because his body isn't overly huge. i think they are pretty decent honestly. i know the feeling of crappy feet though. my moms grade mare has the WORST feet ever.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not his biggest fan either, but he's smaller than I expected with his pedigree. Kids Classic Style is HUGE. He makes me cringe. So I will tell you I like PJ far more than KCS. 

He looks very laid back and has a sweet face.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Those pasterns make me cringe. Im with smrobs on this one. He has a cute disposition but as far as movement/conformation im not a fan. He is not built correctly for what you want to do with him. I can see him doing well 4-h level but thats about it. I would watch for navicular with this one, horses with pasterns like his are almost always end up with navicular.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I see what smrobs said about cribbing. It looks like you recently took a collar off him.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

.Delete. said:


> I would watch for navicular with this one, horses with pasterns like his are almost always end up with navicular.


Almost always does not mean he will. My farrier and I are being as pro-active as possible... we are _trying _to keep him barefoot too.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

.Delete. said:


> I see what smrobs said about cribbing. It looks like you recently took a collar off him.


I am 100% sure he does not crib... I am 100% sure he has not cribbed in the last 2 years I've owned him so really doubt he cribbed before that becuase its not somthing they just stop... He has also never worn a collar of any sort OR a neck sweat... So those assumptions are wrong.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I never said that he _was_ a cribber, but every cribber I've ever seen had a throatlatch that looked very much like his and that's why I mentioned it.

Couldn't see his feet in the first pictures but I agree...typical halter horse feet. I hope you have good luck with him.

He does look like a sweet guy and there really is no reason that he can't be a good horse, it's just hard for me to imagine him having nice enough movement for much more than lower level shows.

Go ahead and give it your best shot though, he may surprise us all .


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Pics are bit better to judge than first ones. I do agree with the upright pasterns. He is just a tad long in back & sickle hocked,like his topline,decent neck.He looks more in riding condition{leaner build} & profiles more as a rider.He doesn't really look like what i'd expect from his pedigree. Would not halter well at Breed show level,but may do ok at lower level.Would look nice as a showmanship horse though.He would look nice also on the rail if he has the nice enough movement to go along with it.He seems to have that lay back disposition,you may also want to try trail as well.  You'll have to try him out at different things & see were his talents lie.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

He isnt very bulky but part of that is my fault. I'm trying to put some weight on him becuase I don't want him too thin but I want to keep him a bit leaner becuase of his feet... if that makes sense. I don't think a huge horse on those little feet would end good :lol:. I'd rather long and lean and big and bulky.

Perhaps I should aim for Trail or Western Riding/ classes where riding skills are judged more-so than the horse by itself.

Of course I love him no matter what and I know about the odds of him having trouble with his feet later in life (I hope much, much, later). But he is here already so some one might as well feed him... which is part of the reason I bought him back.

For those of you not familiar with his story I sold him for $100.00 and bought him back for $3000.00. I had to get him back, he was too good to let slip through the cracks... I know how so many young unfinished/green horses end up getting passed around... so I bought him back and now he sits in my back yard... I would rather board him at a large place with an indoor for the winter (but its cheaper to keep him at home of course) so for now he gets to be a horse again, he gets 24.7 turnout with a shed and grass. (he was at a 'show barn' where he was kept in a 12x12 stall and never turned out). He seems happy anyway!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

I think he is really pretty and has a nice look to him. What I like best is he looks so SWEET and mellow. I love horses that just put up with everything and fall asleep doing it! He does have a long back and need muscling but I definetly like his looks and sweet temperment.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

He does appear very weak in the hindquarter. For a 4 year old, I'm not liking his look very much. If he were two, and looked like this, (muscling/build wise) I'd say awesome! But he's 4.... I have a 1y 6mo mare that is filled out better...

Buuuut on the other hand, he looks like he's a really sweet guy, and good luck with him!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

If your talking about western riding meaning lead changes I'm not too sure he would be good at that. The best movers make the best lead changes. Vital signs are good an a certain vino are amazing western riding horses because they have amazing movement. Your horse isn't build to move well unfortunately. I think showmanship, trail, an maybe horsemanship. He does look like a sweet guy, I hope you do well with him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zzlanova (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello! 
I absolutely adore this horse! My friend was actually the girl who you bought him back from.. He has such a great temperment for a young gelding and tons of personality. I have a 6 year old appaloosa mare who I bought from the same girl. 
Shes a great horse and I wouldnt trade her for the world, but wish they were all as calm as your guy! 

PJ has such a great brain, and Im so happy to hear that you got him back. 
I would have swiped this guy up, if I could have afford her asking price.. but couldnt and my husband would kill me, if I bought another horsey!

Enjoy the big guy, and Im so glad to hear that you got him back 
I know she did some showing with him this past year, and he did great!


----------

